# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  mozna usunac nie zagojony tatuaz chirurgicznie ?

## zrozpaczony Michal

Witam,dwa miesiace temu zrobilem na przedramieniu tatuaz ktory do tej pory sie nie zagoil bo naskorek jest blyszczacy i pomarszczony w dodatku dookola pelno krost mi sie zrobilo.w jaki sposob mozna tem tatiaz usunac ??i czy mozna w ogole,nie mam zamiaru niewiadomo ile czekac dopuki mi sie zagoi

Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedz

----------


## NAMAIJ

Może mi sie wydaje,ale pewnie robiłes ten tatuaż u jakiegoś znajomego i byc moze igła była brudna dlatego tak sie długo goi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej czy ktoś z Was orientuje się może, gdzie na Bielanach w Warszawie da się usunąć tatuaż laserowo? Cena nie gra roli, ważne żeby było skutecznie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sycylia

Z tego co się orientuję, to w extravaganzie usuwają laserowo tatuaże. Ja tam chodzę na permanentny, ale spotkałam się kiedyś w salonie z kobitką, która była na ostatniej sesji i przyznam szczerze, że na ramieniu nie było już zbyt widocznych śladów po dużym tatuażu.

----------


## Guacamole

z usuwaniem tatuażu to trzeba naprawdę dobrze trafić... pamiętam jak mój brat chciał usunąć pamiątkę po byłej dziewczynie i długo szukał odpowiedniej placówki. koniec końców z polecenia dostał kontakt do zaufanego specjalisty - doktor Hudyma pomógł mu bardzo, a niestety nie wszyscy chcieli się tego zadania podjąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niedawno usuwałam tatuaż po byłym, bo mnie poniosło bardzo wtedy. Doktor widząc jaka ze mnie kruszynka polecił mi wcześniej posmarować się kremem znieczulającym swiss medical. Tak zrobiłam, krem kupiłam na stronie naporost.pl bo koleżanka poleciła mi, że jest najtaniej. Więc posmarowałam się kremem przed i po zabiegu i nic nie bolało jak usuwał tatuaż. Polecam wszystkim ten krem, jest bardzo potrzebny, bo pomimo zwykłego znieczulenia później też boli. Pozdrawiam  :Wink:

----------


## GoldenFilter

Nie wiem , czy mozna usunąć niezagojony tatuaż . chyba tak  :Wink:  ja usuwałam w jednej klinice i wszytsko bardzo łądnie się goiło . A tatuaż usuwałam z nadgarstków ( był to warnek konieczny bym dostała pracę ) w Klinice Miracki  :Wink:  Zabieg został profesjonalnie przeprowadzony . Żadnych blizn  :Wink:  nic . Pięknie się wszytsko zagoiło .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na twoim miejscu upewniłabym się u tatuażysty/lekarza czy wszystko ok z tatuażem i twoją skórą. A jeśli chodzi o samo usunięcie- jest to trochę trudne, o chirurgicznym usuwaniu nigdy nie słyszalam... Jedynie o laserowym, chociaż to też problemowa i droga sprawa... Nie wolisz zrobić sobie coveru? W Jah Love Tattoo Studio w Warszawie wykonują fajne profesjonalne przeróbki, więc jest opcja, że będziesz mieć nową, tym razem udaną, dziarę  :Smile:

----------


## bokepid

artikel bagus

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowałam się na wizytę w Klinice Zawodny aby pozbyć się raz na zawsze niechcianego tatuażu na ramieniu. Traktowałam wizytę u nich jako ostatnią deskę ratunku , gdyż miałam już 10 zabiegów w innym miejscu, gdzie na początku tatuaż zmniejszał się z zabiegu na zabieg, byłam zachwycona, ale po piątym zabiegu nagle nie było żadnej poprawy. Przerwałam zabiegi i powiem szczerze,że byłam przerażona, bo mój tatuaż wyglądał jeszcze gorzej niż na początku.Zaczęłam szukać innego miejsca. Znalazłam reklamę Kliniki Zawodny, która ma najnowocześniejszy laser do usuwania tatuażu. Ceny przyznam są dosyć wysokie, ale nie miałam nic do stracenia. Było warto dzisiaj nie mam już śladu po tatuażu, żałuję,że nie trafiłam tam wcześniej. Radzę Wam , abyście trafiali do polecanych miejsc, a nie z przypadku i czasami warto zapłacić więcej.

----------


## TheMemory

Powiem szczerze, ze nie wiem. Ale jak to sie zabieg nie udał? Ja miałam laserowo usuwany tatuaż właśnie laserem Picosure Jedynie co to potem jeszcze musiałam zadbac o odpowiednie nawilzenie skóry i tutaj bardzo pomogoła mi regeneracja skóry z Restylane Skinboosters. Fajnie nawilżył mi ten zabieg skórę.

----------

